# word order in subclauses



## sakvaka

So, stupid questions are allowed here? 

_Ik vraag mij af of ik dat goed gedaan heb.
Ik vraag mij af of ik nog op tijd zal komen._

Two similar sentences. But why do they have different word orders? Why not _... nog op tijd komen zal_ ?

Bedankt!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

It's obviously a quite difficult question 

It may have to do with the fact that the first sentence is past tense and the second one is future tense. But unfortunately, that's as far as my explanation goes.

Oh, and in the first sentence, it's also possible to say "heb gedaan", even though your sentence sounds more natural to me.

Brown


----------



## jacquesvd

sakvaka said:


> So, stupid questions are allowed here?
> 
> _Ik vraag mij af of ik dat goed gedaan heb._
> _Ik vraag mij af of ik nog op tijd zal komen._
> 
> Two similar sentences. But why do they have different word orders? Why not _... nog op tijd komen zal_ ?
> 
> Bedankt!


 
The auxilliary verb can be placed either before or after the infintive or the past participle. Both are considered correct. If there is a past participle and an infintive the auxilliary can be placed at the beginning or the end or even in between the two verbal forms: example: Ik vraag mij af of hij het gedaan zal hebben/ Ik vraag mij af of hij het zal gedaan hebben// Ik vraag mij af of hij het gedaan hebben zal (the last one being very rare; the first one the most common)

Before WWII the construction with the auxilliary at the end was predominant; nowadays in the Netherlands it is far more often placed in the beginning (...dat goed heb gedaan) whilst in Flanders it is still more often placed at the end (dat gedaan gedaan heb)


----------



## sakvaka

jacquesvd said:


> Before WWII the construction with the auxilliary at the end was predominant; nowadays in the Netherlands it is far more often placed in the beginning (...dat goed heb gedaan) whilst in Flanders it is still more often placed at the end (dat gedaan gedaan heb)



This is the key, I think. I have also just found an explanation that the dominating verb which isn't part of the finite formation always comes last.

Thank you again!


----------



## ThomasK

Indeed, the general rule could be formulated as: the more important a verb, the further it is put to the right in a series of verbs (werkwoordelijke [eind-]groep) -- like in English and French (not German). 

But indeed, participles can behave differently: you put them 
- either at the beginning of such a group (_hij zou het *gedaan *kunnen hebben_), i.e., the green word order [so it is sometimes called, I believe], or 
- at the end (_hij zou het kunnen hebben gedaan_), 
But never put a participle in the middle, as some Flemish speakers do. 

See also here ...


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> But never put a participle in the middle, as some Flemish speakers do.


That sounds like a very subjective and personal preference. Can you please explain what exactly is wrong with that?


----------



## ThomasK

It is not meant to be. I have learnt it is simply not correct to say: _Ik dacht ik het zal *begaan* hebben_ - and I believe it is TRUE [what went 'through' my mind when I wrote 'through' here, I do not know], though I sometimes realize I do it myself.


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> It is not meant to be. I have learnt it is simply not correct to say: _Ik dacht ik het zal *begaan* hebben_ - and I believe it is through, though I sometimes realize I do it myself.


"I have learnt it" doesn't strike me as a convincing argument. Reminds me of the woman who cut the two tops of a sausage before baking it, because her mother did it, who learned it from her mother. When the gandmother was asked why she did it, she replied "because my pan was too small". 

A sample search with Google for the random phrase "zou gereden hebben" gives more than 10.000 hits (among which vrt journaal, Het Nieuwsblad, dbnl, GVA). Once again, I don't consider google as a linguistic tool. It only enables me to find indications which require further investigation. 

And further research I did. You previously refered to item 36 on taaladvies.net, I refer to item 37 on the same website:


> *Drie- en vierledige eindgroepen met een deelwoord als zelfstandig  werkwoord*    In drieledige werkwoordelijke eindgroepen kan het deelwoord op drie  plaatsen staan: vóór de beide hulpwerkwoorden, zoals in de zinnen (1a)  t/m (4a), tussen de beide hulpwerkwoorden in, zoals in de  overeenkomstige (b)-zinnen, of helemaal achteraan, zoals in de  (c)-varianten


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, please don't make it that simple. I simply mean that I am not going to 'hinterfragen' any answer I find at an authoritative place (I think it was at _taaladvies.net_, or a university website even) and which seems quite likely. That way we can go on. 

Allow me to point out the other part of the paragraph: 



> Tussenplaatsing van het deelwoord komt tegenwoordig nog maar weinig voor in Nederland, maar *is in België nog de meest gebruikte volgorde*. Deze volgorde wordt daar *weliswaar in sommige taaladviesboeken expliciet afgekeurd*, maar in de praktijk is hij dagelijks bijvoorbeeld veelvuldig aan te treffen in kranten en te beluisteren op radio en televisie.


 
That is precisely what I mean: it is not accepted by some 'taaladviesboeken', but it does happen in practice, which I pointed out. Is that enough to say it is all right? 

I would not do that and I won't give that advice to any of my students, also because I think there is some interesting logic and simplicity about the other rules. I thought I had good reason therefore to say middle position is not alright, but OK, strictly speaking... If some manuals don't approve of it, I won't recommend it, that's all.


----------



## Grytolle

Aangezien onvertaalde citaten in het Nederlands werden aangehaald, ga ik dit in het Nederlands schrijven ook al begon de draad in het Engels.

Ik heb nooit gehoord dat er iets mis zou zijn met bijvoorbeeld "zou gereden hebben". Het enige Vlaamse op het gebied van werkwoordswoordvolgorde dat bij mijn weten wordt afgekeurd, is de zogenaamde "Zuid-Nederlandse doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep" (als ik mij de term goed herinner). Voorbeelden:
_Ik zou willen *een boek* kopen._
_Hij vroeg mij of ik zou willen *een boek* kopen._
_Ik zou er willen *mee* ophouden, maar dat kan ik niet._


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, daar heb je gelijk in, maar volgens mij ligt het VD- voorbeeld in wezen in dezelfde lijn. Want het VD is als het ware de kern; en dus lijkt het mij logisch om het aan het einde of het begin te zetten. 

Al moet ik bekennen dat de logica misschien niet zo logisch is: Duits heeft andere regels voor bepaalde zaken, hoewel niet voor de plaats van het VD...


----------



## Frank06

Grytolle said:
			
		

> 1. Ik zou willen *een boek* kopen.
> 2. Hij vroeg mij of ik zou willen *een boek* kopen.
> 3. Ik zou er willen *mee* ophouden, maar dat kan ik niet.



De eerste twee vind ik heel bizar. Heb ik zelf nog nooit gehoord. Van waar heb je die zinnen?
De derde lijkt me vrij frequent.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik stel gewoon vast dat een bepaalde constructie niet algemeen aanvaard wordt (taaladvies.net is niet gewoon een taaladviesboekje, lijkt mij, het vergelijkt geregeld boeken). 

We kunnen beter de hele discussie herbeginnen vanuit de invalshoek: aan welke regels willen we ons überhaupt houden?


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> We kunnen beter de hele discussie herbeginnen vanuit de invalshoek: aan welke regels willen we ons überhaupt houden?


Maar Thomas, waarom neem je de realiteit niet als invalshoek, het daadwerkelijke taalgebruik?

Alle drie de mogelijkheden worden regelmatig _gebruikt_ in Vlaanderen. Is de realiteit niet voldoende? 

Ik kan me nog inbeelden dat men bepaalde constructies aanraadt aan studenten omwille van het gemak. Maar stellen dat de middenpositie "not alright" is ("never put a participle in the middle"), op basis van enkele subjectieve veronderstellingen, dat kan je toch op geen enkele manier hard maken tegenover je studenten.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind dat persoonlijk geen goed vertrekpunt. Wat doe je dan met _terug_? Het wordt telkens weer fout gebruikt. Moet je dan gewoon zeggen: _weer, opnieuw, terug_, allemaal synoniemen? Eindigen we dan bijvoorbeeld niet bij verkavelingsvlaams ? 

Inzake die syntactische kwestie: ik vind dat je met de 'rode' volgorde een perfecte parallel hebt voor werkwoordelijke eindgroepen (die ook juist is). Maar ik vermeld ook de groene volgorde.


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> Ik vind dat geen goed vertrekpunt. Wat doe je dan met _terug_? Het wordt telkens weer fout gebruikt. Moet je dan gewoon zeggen: weer, opnieuw, terug, allemaal synoniemen? Eindigen we dan bijvoorbeeld niet bij verkavelingsvlaams ?


Het is bijna een gouden regel: als men een langere discussie voert over Nederlands in Vlaanderen, dan komt men steevast uit bij de dooddoener 'verkavelingsvlaams', een term die een of andere omhooggevallen Vlaamse taalpurist lanceerde om zijn dedain tegenover een bepaalde variant die niet de zijne is, uit te drukken.
Enfin, u mag steeds een nieuwe _thread _openen in verband met 'terug' en een nieuwe discussie openen om te bespreken of Van Istendaels term 'verkavelingsvlaams', zijn gulle bijdrage aan het taaldebat, nu net boven of net onder het niveau van de gemiddelde Vlaamse toog uitkomt.



> Inzake die syntactische kwestie: ik heb ook geen zin, omdat je met de 'rode' volgorde een perfecte parallel hebt voor werkwoordelijke eindgroepen (die juist is).


Ik heb geen flauw idee wat je bedoelt met 'rode volgorde'. In mijn tijd was de grammaticale terminologie nog niet verkrijgbaar in technicolor.

Maar ik kan je perfect volgen wanneer je schrijft dat je studenten wijst op een zekere parellellie, althans wanneer je de actieve _skills _aanleert (schrijven, spreken).

_1a. Ik vraag mij af of ik dat goed gedaan heb._
_1b. Ik vraag mij af of ik dat goed __ heb __gedaan._
_2a. Ik vraag mij af of ik nog op tijd komen __zal__.
__2b. Ik vraag mij af of ik nog op tijd zal komen.
_
2a is vrij ongebruikelijk in Vlaanderen, althans dat leert mij o.a. taal*advies*.net, waarbij we de betekenis van zowel 'ongebruikelijk' als 'advies' niet uit het oog mogen verliezen.

Dit wil zeggen dat je in deze kwestie één regel aan je studenten kan uitleggen: 
1b/2b: persoonsvorm + voltooid deelwoord. 
Ik spreek hier over actieve skills en ik gebruik regel in de betekenis van leidraad, _niet_ van oogklep. Ik bedoel maar, je kan zowel een leidraad geven als wijzen op variatie.

Drie werkwoordsvormen:
3a. ... dat hij het kan hebben gedaan.
3b. ... dat hij het kan gedaan hebben.
3c. ... dat hij het gedaan kan hebben.

Neem je 2 en 3, kan kan je de hele situatie uitleggen aan de hand van een regel (of anderhalve, zo je wil):
2b/3b: persoonsvorm + voltooid deelwoord (plus infinitief).

Gaan we nog een stap verder:
4a. ... dat hij het zou kunnen hebben gedaan.
4b. ... dat hij het zou gedaan kunnen hebben.
4c. ... dat hij het zou kunnen gedaan hebben.

Opnieuw kan je één correcte regel/leidraad formuleren, toevallig (bijna) dezelfde:
1b/2b/3b/4b: persoonsvorm + voltooid deelwoord ((plus modaal werkwoord) plus infinitief).

Nu kan je uiteraard uit deze voorbeelden een andere parallel distilleren of je kan drie, vier afzonderlijke regels geven naargelang de nood om de aard van het (hulp)werkwoord te specifiëren (modaal of tijd). 


Opnieuw, ik gebruik regel hier in de zin van leidraad, niet van oogklep. Ik vind dat je als leraar moet proberen om een zicht te geven op het Nederlands, een panorama, ja, maar geen tunnelvisie. 

Je kan de cake op verschillende manieren aansnijden, je kan de studenten één of meer manieren aanleren. Maar je gaat toch niet eerst een manier van aansnijden bedenken (een grammaticaal regeltje) om dan de cake (de taal) te maken. Of om Van Istendaels favoriete dichter te parafraseren: _Erst  kommt_ die Sprache, dann _kommt_ die Grammatik. 

Of wij het nu leuk vinden of niet, of de studenten het nu leuk vinden of niet, we kunnen toch niet voorbij aan de variatie die bestaat in het Nederlands zoals het daadwerkelijk en dagelijks gesproken en geschreven wordt. Maar onze persoonlijke voorkeuren (of aangeleerde 'persoonlijke' voorkeuren) kunnen toch niet fungeren als oogkleppen. Als leraars moeten we toch proberen om een taalgevoel uit te dragen, we moeten ons toch niet bezighouden met het uitdelen van oogkleppen.


----------



## ThomasK

_Een en ander ligt blijkbaar gevoelig ('oogkleppen'), en ik vind dat eigenlijk jammer. _

Voor mij is het vooral een praktische kwestie voor studenten. Ik vind zelf variatie heel boeiend (daarom kom ik hier graag en ik hou van bepaalde uitwisselingen die mij soms - wat tegen mijn zin - dwingen om anders te kijken en mijn illusies los te laten). Maar zowat alle studenten vragen duidelijke regels _om te beginnen. _

In de marge willen ze ook wel over variatie horen. Trouwens, ik vind lexicale variatie bijvoorbeeld veel belangrijker dan grammaticale. En tussen haakjes: op examens ben ik heus geen scherpslijper. 

Maar ik erken _(zowaar !!!) _dat taal altijd in beweging is, en ik heb al geregeld in lange gesprekken met de Taaltelefoon op de feitelijke variatie gewezen, die indruist tegen de regels _(had je niet gedacht, denk ik_). Op zulke ogenblikken rijst inderdaad de vraag of je de regels nog moet geven, laat staan opleggen.


----------



## Grytolle

Frank: Ik ben niet zeker of dat citaten waren of eigen bedenksels... Maar dit kan u misschien interesseren:

google: "zou willen een"
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22zou+willen+een%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:sv-SEfficial&client=firefox-a

Als de woordvolgorde u vreemd overkomt, is het wellicht omdat ze in Antwerpen veel verder verdrongen is dan in bijvoorbeeld West-Vlaanderen (in Gent hoor ik mijn leerkrachten die dikwijls daarvandaan komen ze vaak gebruiken)


----------

